# Model T Question - What is this thing?



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I am modeling a~1914 Model T, and wondered if someone could tell me if the cylindrical thing on the running board is a carbide generator.









Thanks for your help,
Matt


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, carbide and water were used to make acetyline (sp) gas for the headlights. Wow that is a beautiful 'T' speedster!! Is that what you are modeling?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

On 5th of May 2009 a member of the Old Timer Vehicle Club(CVE) here in Bucharest Romania brought to Romania a 1912 Ford T Speedster that belonged to a St Louis Museum 
in USA. 
These pictures were submitted by Mircea Ursache 
vicepresident CVE 
www.clubulvehiculelordeepoca.ro 

Original transformation into a rally car 
Model speedster: 1912 
Engine 4 cylinders 2900 cm3 (cubic centimeters) 
Power: 22 Ps. 17 Kw 
Max.Speed : 70-80 km/h 
Mileage 22 liters /100km 
Special rear axel 
Wheels with a single support screw 
Without front brake 
Original it was with carbide powered headlights 
No roof no doors no windows 
Disc shaped windshield for driver only 
Beam light night projector


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Shouldn't a pre 1918 T have white-grey tires?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't you love to have one of those for real?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Dave, 

Being as you seem to have a knowledge of Antique cars, what 'ya know about 'Overland' cars. A coworker has a 1911 in original condition - beautiful car. 

Bob C.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Lost an Overland many years ago....out of Inglewood, California. 
A 1916 Ford and an Overland (later Pontiac). 

A great uncle, reclusive, when the grandparents sold three lots and houses (BIG lots) a couple of blocks south of Hollywood Park Race Track, the garages were empty. 
Nobody knew or could figure out where they went. 

Supposed to go our way. 

That was, oh, early 1960's. 

Big cars.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Overland = Willys Overland = Willys-Knight = Kaiser-Jeep Corporation

Oakland = Oakland Motor Car Company (1907-09) = Oakland Motors Division of General Motors Corporation (1909-31); Pontiac 1926: Oakland discontinued 1931


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Ah, yes. 
It was an Oakland. 

Funny, I have an Overland. 
Says so on the tailgate... 
"Willys Overland"


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt -

As long as we're talking about vintage Model T's, (just FYI) I'd like to provide you a link to one of my recent postings elsewhere in these pages: Tin Lizzies

On my models (all 1912's) the acetylene generator (for the headlamps) is on the left-side running board and a battery box is mounted on the right, toward the rear. 

I believe bone-white tires (the natural color of rubber) are correct for the period. It was before the discovery that adding carbon black to rubber significantly improved wear characteristics and UV resistance. Also, my research revealed that the rubber floor mats were "off white" too, for the same reason - not very practical.









Here's a 1910 Model T Touring Car - nicely restored. 









Here's a 1911 "Runabout" with the correct white rubber tires. 

BTW, at least in 1909, headlamps and windshields were _optional equipment!_

Good luck with your project


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Jack,

Wasn't that a tool box on the running board? With acetylene lights and no self starter a T didn't need a battery and they did come from the factory with a set of tools. 

A Prest-O-Lite (if I recall that is the way it is spelled) acetylene cylinder rmounted horizontaly on the running board in brackets was common too. The cylinder was more convenient and did away with the need to store carbide which can be a hazard. Carbide will absorb moisture from the air and generate acetylene which in turn will explode with no source of ignition once the pressure in the container exceedes 15 PSI. It was nice though to have some carbide on hand when you wanted to go fishing. The refillable Prest-O-Lite cylinders are still avaliable at welding supply stores.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an aside on the foibles of operating these older cars, how complicated they were and how we came to the quote "modern" car 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtwC1bqyW2c


Model T at 5:10


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By hawkeye2 on 17 Mar 2010 07:55 AM 
Jack,

Wasn't that a tool box on the running board? With acetylene lights and no self starter a T didn't need a battery and they did come from the factory with a set of tools. 


Hawk -

I wondered about that, too. 

Hubley's instruction sheet identifies the part as a "battery box" but I suspect that you're right about it being a tool box instead. 

Never having owned an actual Model T myself, I had to go on what they said.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

The battery box on my Dad's Model T roadster was in the trunk floor ... of course, by then, it had electric start, headlights, and a single tail light.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, gents, for all of the info. I am familiar with carbide generators from my spelunking days many years ago, but I had not thought about a tool box. Not sure whether I will include that, or make believe it is inside the vehicle.
Incidentally, this is roughly the style I am going for, but in a railtruck:










I'm probably about 60% complete, but I work a lot slower than a lot of you guys..








Thanks again,
Matt


----------

